# Visa agencies



## missb87 (Jul 10, 2012)

Can anybody recommend an agency to help sort out my visa coming from UK to SA?
Thanks


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi there,

Unless it's something complicated you could do it yourself. A lot of members have done this on the forum. What visa are your applying for?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

If you are applying for a visa (short term, tourist, etc) then it's best to do it yourself.


----------



## missb87 (Jul 10, 2012)

Tried going to London to get it sorted but because not married couldn't apply and they weren't helpful with any other advise.
My fiancé has intra company transfer visa for 2 years. I initially just need one to be there with him without work. Not sure if there is one for that?
Other option would be if I could get a work relate one with my qualification- primary teacher.
Just don't seem to be getting anywhere on our own


----------



## cape penguin (Jul 28, 2011)

So you haven't actually applied for any visa yet ? Or you did and it was rejected ?

We are in a similiar situation, I will be applying for a general work visa and from what I understand, my life partner (neither of us are south african) would be applying for an Accompanying Spouse Visa, which looks to be done directly on my visa application. I hope someone will correct me if I am wrong, but on the form there are questions about who is accompanying you and their info etc.

I hope you get it worked out, this is really the only thing I am worried about for the move.


----------



## missb87 (Jul 10, 2012)

My partner has his intra company visa as he is already there but when we went to London to get mine or to b added on we were told we couldn't without marriage certificate. They wouldn't give us any other advice.


----------

